# Démontage iMac G4 17" en photos + "Optimization Onyx et HS"



## romanex (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous!

D'abord regardez par ici: http://img44.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=imag0061ot.jpg

J'ai démonté maintenant un *iMac G4 17" 1GHz*... Et la "surprise", il avait deux endroits à mettre de la pate thermique. Seul petite question pour ça: il faut en mettre beaucoup, une goute, o quoi ? Moi j'ai mis un couche un peut partout dans chaque contact (1mm d'épaisseur), c'est ok comme ça j'imagine ?
Autre question concernant l&#8217;iMac G4: pensez vous que *LEOPARD* roule bien dans un G4 1GHz / 768MB RAM / GeForce4 64MB ?

D'un autre coté, j'ai trouvé un DVD d'installation de *TIGER *et je me suis servi du même pour l'installer sur mon iMac G4 15"... TOUT ok! Installation ok, tout beau! 

J'ai commencé donc a naviguer dans le système un peu partout... je me sens très a l'aise maintenant! *J'installé le logiciel d'optimisation OnyX *et après un redémarrage (demandée par le même après avoir fait un nettoyage), j'ai trouvé cette belle image dans l'écran (image de la terre):

http://img44.imageshack.us/i/imag0072o.jpg/

J'en suis sure que *je peux encore installer Tiger pour réparer ça *mais je me demande quand même c'est quoi cette image ? Elle est bien la a cause de *OnyX* ? J&#8217;ai fait aussi des tests de vérification de disque et "*réparation des autorisations*" (en fait je ne sais pas trop a quoi ca sert...).

Comme toujours, merci d'avance pour vos réponses et a plus!


----------



## r e m y (3 Septembre 2009)

Le mien aussi (17" 800 MHz) avait 2 zones de contacts du caloduc nécessitant de la pâte thermique.







Pour la quantité à mettre... inutile d'en mettre trop. De toutes façons, au remontage les contacts étant serrés l'un contre l'autre par une vis, la pâte excédentaire va être "expulsée" (avec le risque que cette pâte, conductrice car contenant de la poussière d'argent, aille créer des court-circuits si elle coule sur la carte électronique)


----------



## ben206stras (3 Septembre 2009)

romanex a dit:


> J'ai démonté maintenant un *iMac G4 17" 1GHz*... Et la "surprise", il avait deux endroits à mettre de la pate thermique. Seul petite question pour ça: il faut en mettre beaucoup, une goute, o quoi ? Moi j'ai mis un couche un peut partout dans chaque contact (1mm d'épaisseur), c'est ok comme ça j'imagine ?
> Autre question concernant liMac G4: pensez vous que *LEOPARD* roule bien dans un G4 1GHz / 768MB RAM / GeForce4 64MB ?
> 
> D'un autre coté, j'ai trouvé un DVD d'installation de *TIGER *et je me suis servi du même pour l'installer sur mon iMac G4 15"... TOUT ok! Installation ok, tout beau!


Comme dit r e m y, quelques gouttes de pâte thermique suffisent sur les endroits qu'il t'indique. Enfin, 2 gouttes sur la surface de suffisent même  Pas besoin d'en mettre sur les 4 surfaces de contact. C'est comme le jambon, une seule tranche par sandwich 

Pour la surprise des deux emplacements, c'est ce que Pascal77 et moi t'avions dit sur un autre fil.

Léopard tournera bien sur ce tournesol car il est assez rapide. Par contre, il est préférable de le booster au maximum du possible en RAM.


----------



## romanex (3 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour les conseils (pate thermique), je n'avais pas pense a les court-circuits... je vais demonter mes deux imac pour voir s'in en a pas trop de pate thermique partout...

Mais mon grand probleme c'est un autre aussi! Cette image!!!


http://img44.imageshack.us/i/imag0072o.jpg/


Merciiii!!!


----------



## ben206stras (3 Septembre 2009)

Je ne vois pas tes images depuis ici, le site est filtré et bloqué.
Je en pourrai au mieux te répondre que ce soir.


----------



## romanex (3 Septembre 2009)

C'est l'image de la planete terre qui clignote...


----------



## r e m y (3 Septembre 2009)

Il cherche un volume pour démarrer et n'en trouve pas... redémonte pour vérifier que tu n'as pas débranché un cable du disque dur


----------



## romanex (3 Septembre 2009)

Je crois que je me suis mal exprese...

J'ai demonte-monte un iMac G4 17": TOUT OK PAS DE PROBLEMES, je voulais juste vous montrer les photos...

J'ai demonte-monte un iMac G4 15": TOUT OK PAS DE PROBLEMS. Apres, j'ai re-installe MacOS TIGER: TOUT OK PAS DE PROBLEME. Et cette image de la terre qui clignote est la depuis que j'ai instale ONYX. Voila ma question, pour quoi apres avoir utilisee ONYX j'ai cette image et l'ordi ne demarre plus ?

Merci!!!


----------



## ben206stras (3 Septembre 2009)

Démarre en appuyant sur la touche alt et vérifie si le disque est bien visible.
Si oui, sélectionne-le pour démarrer ta machine puis vérifie dans les préférences système>démarrage que ton disque dur soit bien sélectionner pour le démarrage.

Je doute cependant qu'Onyx aie viré ton disque de démarrage ou modifié les préférences de démarrage.
Il se peut que ce ne soit qu'une coïncidence...


----------



## romanex (3 Septembre 2009)

Je verrais ca une prochaine fois, j'ai deja re-installe Tiger...

Mais quand meme merci a tous!!! Ce forum est vraiment TOP!!


----------

